# Market problems, very annoying.. help??



## Raziel36 (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm on the newest leak, nothing messed with, except 200 LCD Density. The problem is that most of the apps I attempt to download say that my device is not compatible. I had this problem with the Thunderbolt, as well. Flash, games, apps.. seems like there's more not compatible than anything.

I've tried using the market website, but it says the same thing. I end up using Google to find apks, but then I can't update the apps. Does anyone have any idea how to fix this?? It's driving me insane. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Crispityyy (Jun 23, 2011)

HMM....have you looked at the build prop? 
Maybe for some reason a different model number has snuck its way in there?


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

Raziel36 said:


> I'm on the newest leak, nothing messed with, except 200 LCD Density. The problem is that most of the apps I attempt to download say that my device is not compatible. I had this problem with the Thunderbolt, as well. Flash, games, apps.. seems like there's more not compatible than anything.
> 
> I've tried using the market website, but it says the same thing. I end up using Google to find apks, but then I can't update the apps. Does anyone have any idea how to fix this?? It's driving me insane. Any help is appreciated.


Try changing the LCD density back to 240 - that seems like the probable culprit (feel like I've read that before at least).


----------



## odoule (Aug 29, 2011)

Gotta change lcd density back to 240, delete market data and then u can update apps. The market checks your build.prop for lcd density as well as phone model info. I run mine on 220 and once a week change it back for updates.

Sent from my SuperCHARGEd HumbleComb GBE


----------



## Raziel36 (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks, guys... density solved it. That's an absolutely ridiculous check for the market to make! Gonna have to do that just to install new apps most of the time, which sucks, but glad I know now. Thanks again!


----------

